# Visiting With Female



## aamer17 (Sep 21, 2013)

So I was born in Egypt but moved to the US when I was 8 (24 now) and have only visited once when I was 11 so I have a general idea of what it's like (Everyone tells me it's changed so much in the past 10-15 years) So I was wondering what to expect travelling there with my girlfriend this year? I hear a lot about women being harassed in public even when they have a male with them, I'm not sure how that will sit with me though. We will be staying in Nasr City, Cairo for a couple weeks then go to a resort for a week. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Im a white American living here with my pretty Egyptian wife.We travel around Egypt alot,we walk,take the subway,so forth.I never had a problem with any Egyptian guys bothering me or my wife in any way.When we lived in the States we lived in the New York area,and walked around the city alot never having trouble aswell,but ofcourse I know people that did,it could happen anywhere.But atleast as far as I can see being bothered by Egyptian men as you and your girl walk down the street minding your own bussiness,I dont see that as commen place,atleast it never happened to us.Hope this helped,and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

If your a guy you won't get bothered - if your wife Egyptian then she won't
If she is western then it's a different story !!!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

A totally different story if you arte expat - but I also know alot of Egyptian ladies who suffer also!

We have been out with my family and the harassment of my daughter is is 12 was so bad that we had to have the police intervene - the guys doing the disgusting gestures and talking didn't realise that the EGyptian guy with us was my Husband, and that the tall young girl (12 years old) was his daughter!

And what they surely didn't realise is that both us understand very well what is being said in Arabic (even without the accompanying gestures).

I find that the harassment is so bad that I have stopped going to the souk, think that the next time that we go to the pyramids of wearing a burqa (the harassment there was some of the worst we have experienced).

Even driving is a trial - anything from young guys on the back of pick ups, to groups of young men in shopping malls.

And the age of the people harassing us can be anything from 8 years old to 80!!

Egypt when i first came over 16 years ago was not like this.
I walked all over the place on that first visit (on my own as well) with no problems whatsoever - now I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> If your a guy you won't get bothered - if your wife Egyptian then she won't
> If she is western then it's a different story !!!




Most Egyptian women get bothered.


----------



## aamer17 (Sep 21, 2013)

Biffy said:


> A totally different story if you arte expat - but I also know alot of Egyptian ladies who suffer also!
> 
> We have been out with my family and the harassment of my daughter is is 12 was so bad that we had to have the police intervene - the guys doing the disgusting gestures and talking didn't realise that the EGyptian guy with us was my Husband, and that the tall young girl (12 years old) was his daughter!
> 
> ...


That sounds terrible, it baffles me how so many people there claim they're religious yet do that. And no she's not Egyptian, she's American. She wouldn't have a problem covering up when we go but the only issue is that the hottest weather she has seen is summer in New York


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

aamer17 said:


> That sounds terrible, it baffles me how so many people there claim they're religious yet do that. And no she's not Egyptian, she's American. She wouldn't have a problem covering up when we go but the only issue is that the hottest weather she has seen is summer in New York


It has nothing to do with what a woman wears, or whether she's Egyptian or foreigner. All women and girls get harassed here. Although having a male friend/relative with them does help, is not 100% guarantee.

BTW if you were born in Egypt, you maybe considered Egyptian which means no unmarried couples allowed in same hotel room (unless this rule has changed recently)


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Like everyone said (Apart from the only exception), it is very common for females in general to be harassed in Egypt, a female with a "Western" look will most probably draw double the attention, which increases the chances for more pervs to be pervs, and like mentioned already, it has absolutely nothing to do with what the victim's wearing, so you should prepare for the worst.........

It would be much better if you could avoid the underground or any public transportation, "local" areas and diners etc., if you you wanna try the local meals, take outs or having meals delivered is your best option.

Also, if you're staying in a hotel, avoid taxi drivers that will be lurking the perimeter, and always take a note of the plates before getting in.......

Good luck!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> It has nothing to do with what a woman wears, or whether she's Egyptian or foreigner. All women and girls get harassed here. Although having a male friend/relative with them does help, is not 100% guarantee.
> 
> BTW if you were born in Egypt, you maybe considered Egyptian which means no unmarried couples allowed in same hotel room (unless this rule has changed recently)


If the guest checked in using a foreign passport then the rule does not apply as far as I know, even if they're Egyptian......... And it is always better to both enter the country and check into hotels using the foreign passport if available, only use the Egyptian identification for lower rates in touristy areas :eyebrows:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

aamer17 said:


> I hear a lot about women being harassed in public even when they have a male with them, I'm not sure how that will sit with me though. We will be staying in Nasr City, Cairo for a couple weeks then go to a resort for a week.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I don't live in Cairo but have lived in Egypt for ten years on my own. I live in a town which fills up with rich Egyptian tourists during the holidays and the girls wear the skimpiest of clothes and spend most of the day in their bikinis at the pool bars and out on motor yachts looking gorgeous. Not sure what they wear when they get back to Cairo!!

When I travel on the bus alone to Hurghada I tend to wear long sleeved cotton tunic tops and long trousers. I don't get hassled too much by the shop keepers to go into their shops as I guess I look more like someone who lives here than a tourist in shorts and strappy top. If they do start the sales pitch I smile and reply politely in Arabic.

I've travelled a lot to Cairo as a visitor for a few days without any problems but appreciate how bad the harrassment has become. In ten years for sure I've had the odd guy waving his  at me at a distance which I've just ignored and walked on. The worst cases of sexual harrassment have been from European guys and a young girl in Aswan!!


----------

